# maxilator accumulator grapple ?



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

What do y'all think about this system? Is it that bad for the hay. Will be baling Teff and bermuda.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Maxilator website: http://www.maxilator.com/

You will note this guy is from my hometown. I've looked at their equipment and it seems to be well built. Innovative design on the combination accumulator / grapple setup.

My thoughts? I think that any of the "out front" or "sled type" accumulators that drag hay on the ground are a step above loading by hand and should be acceptable for grass hay and the small producer.

Best price I've seen on them is at Cain Equipment in Clermont GA $4800 http://m.cainequipment.com/List/Tractor/ForSale/8067510

I think most folks would prefer a table type accumulator such as the Hoelscher, but it's hard for a small producer to justify the price. Even a used unit with grapple often is priced double what the maxilator would cost new

Hope this helps.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I have been told that you can't bale quaility horse hay and use an out front accumulator. And I am putting in 25 ac of Teff and have another 40 of mixed grass and need something to get it up with.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

yarnammurt said:


> I have been told that you can't bale quaility horse hay and use an out front accumulator. And I am putting in 25 ac of Teff and have another 40 of mixed grass and need something to get it up with.


I think people who say that are of the opinion that dragging hay bales across the ground puts dirt and rocks into the hay. Those same folks see nothing wrong with using a ground driven wheel rake, so go figure, LOL.

That said, I view this style accumulator for the small producers (< 20 acres). 65 acres of hay is a bit much for this style accumulator, IMHO.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Right now its a $ thing. I am at an auction now and they have a maxulator. Just might get it right.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

yarnammurt said:


> Right now its a $ thing. I am at an auction now and they have a maxulator. Just might get it right.


If it is a "$ thing" then the maxulator might be yours. I hope you get a good price at an auction. I have to agree with RockmartGA though, using a drag type accumulator on 65 acres. I looked at drap type accumulators, table type accumulators and Kuhn. If I had the barn space I probably would have gone with the Kuhn. Instead I went with the Hoelscher. A good friend used a drag type accumulator on 30 acres and was happy with it. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Picked it up for $2000. Happy, happy, happy.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

yarnammurt said:


> Picked it up for $2000. Happy, happy, happy.


Congrats. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

yarnammurt said:


> Picked it up for $2000. Happy, happy, happy.


ya lucky thing!


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Do it right and get a New Holland balewagon! Just my .02 cents


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I am looking for a wagon. I will have one before next year. Will make do this year.


----------

